# Chainsaw Sawhorse



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

*Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*

I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.

This got me thinking there has to be a way to hold the work safely for cutting. So I took to the internet looking for sawhorses for chainsaws. I did find a few commercial units but they were all listed in Europe. I really didn't want to buy one I wanted to build it myself to my specs but I wasn't sure where to start.

After an exhaustive search I started to design my own, it was going to fold up be expandable and allow for all pieces to be replaced easily. It was even going to make coffee and get my mail. Thank goodness I continued to search the net and I found the design below.

You stand in front of the unit for cutting. The "V" side is up to hold the log in place (More pictures below).









Side view of sawhorse









As I said I did not come up with this design but I did modify it for my needs. I believe in giving credit where credit is due, here is a link to the site I got the idea from:

Chainsaw Sawhorse Site

The above pictures are front and side views of the unit. I made it from 3/4 plywood. I bought scraps at Home Depot for $2.00 (Each of the 4 pieces are 20" x 20"). I used two pieces of 1/2 - 13 threaded rod (24" long). And the white tube is 1" PVC pipe cut to 6 1/8" each. On each end of the sawhorse there is a ½" washer and 2 nuts locked down onto each other.

Here is the sawhorse in action. I used a ratcheting hold down strap to lock the piece in place.









End view with the hold down strap.









Up to this point the "V" side of the rack was on the top side. The picture below shows that you can turn the unit over and use the flat side for a host of other cuts.









Here is a final picture of the log split using the flat side of the sawhorse on the top.









Sorry about the pics cutting off, I think I saved them in large format so they might be too big. You can go to the Photo Bucket Site to see the un cut version of them.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


I made me a saw-buck a few years ago from left over bits from a wooden fence. I'll put a copy on my site tomorrow. Too dark now to get a good picture now. Your pictures didn't show up yet.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


ps I did go to the site with the original and it looks good…


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


OK, I think I got most of the kinks out of adding pictures, I hope this looks better.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


pics are good ,
great helper you got there !

now you can have some coffee .


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


I only have cut the one log so far but seems to work well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


neat Idea


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, I will have some time this week to give it a whirl, we will see what comes of it.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Innovator said:


> *Using a custom sawhorse for cutting my green logs.*
> 
> I have always cut my green logs either on the ground or on top of other logs. Well a few weeks ago I was cutting a log and it decided it wanted to dance a little bit. Now I don't care if a log dances or not I just don't want it to move while I have a moving 20" chainsaw in it.
> 
> ...


I finally got to cut some logs up today and the sawhorde worked great. It worked best when using the hold down strap.


----------

